# Where to buy 00 flour in Dublin?



## Deirdra (12 Aug 2008)

Have a potential pizza maker on my hands, am keen to indulge her wish to make pizza, but need 00 flour (zero zero flour) - does any one know where I can get it in Dublin? 

Used to think that flour was generally self raising or plain


----------



## Mucker Man (12 Aug 2008)

Hi, health food store have it, but I use strong white flour which is available in almost all supermarkets and it works perfectly for pizzas.


----------



## stephnyc (12 Aug 2008)

i've gotten it in the shop in the italian quarter (between millenium bridge / jervis luas stop)


----------



## Dachshund (12 Aug 2008)

Superquinn stock the Doves Farm brand of [broken link removed]. They do a pasta flour which is suitable for both homemade pasta and pizza. As others have noted above strong white flour makes excellent pizza bases. I would use "00" flour only for making pasta not pizza.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Aug 2008)

_Little Italy _on _North King Street _(near _Smithfield_) probably have it.


----------

